# Gadgets which have paid for themselves



## ali (23 Nov 2013)

Don't know if a thread like this has been done previously but here's one:

My husband bought a hair trimmer in Argos for €22 about 8 years ago. Almost never paid for a haircut since. 3 sons like their hair short also and with a bit of practice, have managed to master a bit of style / variation and different lengths which has meant that the yoke has saved us a good few quid over the period.

A.


----------



## Black Sheep (23 Nov 2013)

My sewing machine (30 years old) which has made and repaired everything from curtains to kids clothes. At present I am re-covering a bean bag which the dog chewed.


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Nov 2013)

Our dog has provided security, conflict mediation, psychological counselling and personal training services for several years for little more than a bowl of food and water a day (and the occasional soft furnishing for chewing purposes).

Bargain!


----------



## becky (23 Nov 2013)

DrMoriarty said:


> Our dog has provided security, conflict mediation, psychological counselling and personal training services for several years for little more than a bowl of food and water a day (and the occasional soft furnishing for chewing purposes).
> 
> Bargain!


 
S/He is hardly a gadget though!


----------



## bullworth (6 Apr 2014)

Bicycle. For a daily short commute it pays for itself in weeks to months depending on how much you want to pay. A weekly bus ticket instead can approach 25 to 30 euro. And it keeps on paying long after the bicycle up front money is paid back. It might also pay you a few years of extra life and good health...


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Apr 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> My sewing machine (30 years old) which has made and repaired everything from curtains to kids clothes. At present I am re-covering a bean bag which the dog chewed.



Snap. Singer purchased 40 years ago and still goin strong.


----------



## Black Sheep (6 Apr 2014)

Actually Sue Ellen I lied cause it's closer to 40 years old, just couldn't bring myself to admit it


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Apr 2014)

sue ellen said:


> snap. Singer purchased 40 years ago and still goin strong.


----------



## Purple (7 Apr 2014)

Glass cutter and lock-pick set. Paid for themselves the first night!


----------



## Vanilla (7 Apr 2014)

My trusty Kenwood stand mixer, inherited from my mother over 10 years ago, bought originally in the late 60s so over 40 years old as well, and still working perfectly. Over this past weekend alone used to make pizza dough, a quiche, Mary Berry's chocolate tray bake, an apple crumble and some meringues ( left over egg whites)...


----------



## Leo (7 Apr 2014)

Real gadget, and hasn't quite paid for itself yet, the the LightwaveRF controller lets me control my heating, lighting and other appliances from anywhere in the world.


----------



## roker (7 Apr 2014)

Leo. How does the wifi link operate the individual switches/appliances?


----------



## Lex Foutish (7 Apr 2014)

My putter. Currently hotter than Mariska Hargitay! (Swoon!) 

Odyssey 2-Ball copy with a heavier head. Bought it for about €20 ten years ago. One of my best investments ever!


----------



## STEINER (7 Apr 2014)

Bought a hair trimmer about 4 years ago and havn't been to a barbers since.  I don't miss handing over the tenner or so every few weeks.  My wife cuts it now, when she expires I'll just replace her.

We have a Dyson cyclone hoover since 2006, not a bother on it.  Saved money on those dirty hoover bags and it even sucks up my hairs from the floor.

I have the same Nokia mobile phone at least 4 years now, its not a smartphone.  It was a free upgrade.


----------



## Leo (8 Apr 2014)

roker said:


> Leo. How does the wifi link operate the individual switches/appliances?



You replace switches or sockets with the LightwaveRF equivalents and pair them with the controller. For appliances like heating, you can wire in a relay. Heating controls are launching next month, with these you'll be able to manage thermostatic valves on individual radiators.

Then control from anywhere via a remote control, an Android/iPhone app, or by logging into your account on their website. 

B&Q and Maplin sell them here.


----------



## Firefly (9 Apr 2014)

It would have to be a particular golf jumper I bought about 6 years ago. It's lined and warm and I wear it practically every day when I get home (far too ragged to wear out at this stage). Only goes into the washing machine when all the other dark clothes are in (i.e. no wasting time in the washing basket!) and it'll be first out and in the dryer. Love it to bits!!

Lex, I'm green with envy. My putter is baltic at the moment. Still, I'll be lining 'em up on the carpet Thur night!!


----------



## hfp (10 Apr 2014)

wet and dry epilator, saves a fortune in waxing!


----------



## Lex Foutish (12 Apr 2014)

Firefly said:


> It would have to be a particular golf jumper I bought about 6 years ago. It's lined and warm and I wear it practically every day when I get home (far too ragged to wear out at this stage). Only goes into the washing machine when all the other dark clothes are in (i.e. no wasting time in the washing basket!) and it'll be first out and in the dryer. Love it to bits!!
> 
> Lex, I'm green with envy. My putter is baltic at the moment.* Still, I'll be lining 'em up on the carpet Thur night!!*



Hi Firefly. Just finished watching 2nd Round. McIlroy lucky enough to make the cut. Nothing went his way but he's not playing consistently well at all. It's gonna be tight on Sunday hopefully. I won't be rooting for Bubba - I don't fancy listening to him on Sunday night telling us that his win was down to his lord and saviour, This post will be deleted if not edited immediately Christ! 

Did anyone bet on it? I have a few bob each way on Spieth. He's one for the future. Currently (after Round 2) 10/1 to win. Might be worth a fiver if you have no other use for it.........


----------



## Firefly (14 Apr 2014)

Lex Foutish said:


> Hi Firefly. Just finished watching 2nd Round. McIlroy lucky enough to make the cut. Nothing went his way but he's not playing consistently well at all. It's gonna be tight on Sunday hopefully. I won't be rooting for Bubba - I don't fancy listening to him on Sunday night telling us that his win was down to his lord and saviour, This post will be deleted if not edited immediately Christ!
> 
> Did anyone bet on it? I have a few bob each way on Spieth. He's one for the future. Currently (after Round 2) 10/1 to win. Might be worth a fiver if you have no other use for it.........



Nice few bob for you there! I had 10e each was on Dustin Johnson, so that's money I'll never see again!

Interestingly, as mentioned, I'm having a horrid time on the greens at the moment and took out my old 2 ball putter yest and made everything inside 4 feet, so thanks!!


----------



## Baracuda (5 May 2014)

*Nilfisk GS 80 Vacuum cleaner. *

 My Mum purchased this in Enniskillen back in 1982. I remember having to put it between my legs with a car rug over it pretending to be asleep as we went through customs  Only thing ever repaired on was the hose. Still going strong to this day!


----------

